# New Zealand Stock Photo Website



## photosales.co.nz (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi there everyone, just thought I would pop along to ThePhotoForum and see what this forum is like.

I recently started www.photosales.co.nz - still work in progress but coming along.

We welcome any New Zealand photographers to join the site to sell their images as well.

Hope you enjoy the site.


----------

